
Show HN: Preempt Web Attacks - malleablebyte
I have been working on pivoting this technology for a potential Beta for a while now.<p>Project site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;malleablebyte.org<p>The FAQ has a short intro to what I am trying to accomplish with this project.<p>I am working on solving the problem of spam traffic and applying it to web security. I am interested in figuring out the question of predicting malicious intent using spam traffic for website and IoT.<p>I do this using simple statistics on web traffic data to do anomaly detection. On top of that, I use touchdowns and the trajectory of data to answer the question of ‘malicious intent’ rather than relying on the obvious outlier analysis alone. I now call this approach digital storm chasing much like weather storm chasing. :D<p>I would love to have people in HN to try it out and give some feedback.
======
brudgers
To me, there are so many technical details absent from the web page that at
the important level of abstraction I have no idea what malleablebyte does.

By which I mean the site does not provide a basis for making a technical
decision. It seems targeted at 'my manager' and when 'my manager' comes to me
after watching the video and directs me to investigate, there's no relevant
information. I can't even tell if it's software I install, a service I
subscribe to, what data I need to provide, or how I need to provide it.

There's no information upon which to base a business decision.

Good luck.

~~~
malleablebyte
Ok added some more technical details in the FAQ. Let me know if it is still
not enough. Really appreciate your feedback. Thank you!

